

Whither Twitter? - mikeleeorg
https://medium.com/five-hundred-words/6f3b7e9f38fa

======
innonate
As someone who publicly fretted that my lovely Twitter was over in 2010, I
totally agree with MG here.

------
mathattack
_Be wary of discussions of Twitter 's doom that are still happening on
Twitter._

